# CP Rail Military Locomotives



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

This story dates back to last November, but is worthy of note:

https://www.cpr.ca/en/media/canadian-pacific-honours-canadian-us-military-with-special-locomotives


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

My layout is all CP so this appeals to me. I took a look at the pictures on the website and they look so cool. That would be awesome if a manufacturer made these in HO scale. I’d buy all of them in a heartbeat.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like the last Air Corp locomotive with the invasion stripes.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That's my favorite as well!



> CP 6644 wears the camouflage colours applied to Royal Canadian Air Force "Spitfire" fighter planes flown at the Allied invasion of Normandy, France, on June 6, 1944.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Good looking engines. :thumbsup:


----------



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

I saw #7020 leading a westbound freight in Brookfield, WI on Dec 2nd 2019. Would buy a model of that one and 6644 in a second!


----------

